

Square's new cash register will take Bitcoin, Apple Pay and much more - vvh
http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/23/square-apple-pay-bitcoin-new-cash-register/

======
vvh
First use case for Apple Pay?

~~~
brazil_booty
I've seen Apple Pay being used on 6 different occasions in stores already
since Saturday. It works directly with NFC card readers, so no need for Square
Cash.

